# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار > خبر: الگوهاي طراحي شي گرا

## sadra1388

دوستان عزيز جديدا" يك كتاب فارسي در خصوص DesignPattern چاپ شده كه داراي مثالهاي جالب مي باشد كه با مطالعه و پياده سازي مثالهاي آن و توضحياتش به راحتي مفهوم پيچيده الگوها را خواهيد فهميد  و بنده توصيه مي كنم به كسانيكه به دنبال درك الگو هاي شئي گراي هستند كتاب فوق را مطالعه كنند 
كتاب فروشي آيلار ميدان انقلاب بازارچه كتاب

----------


## arsalan_01988

esmesh chiye ?

----------

